# Muzzle brake



## Bjrink (May 8, 2021)

Need your guys opinion on a new muzzle brake for a tikka t3 300 win mag.


----------



## Ray357 (May 8, 2021)

Bjrink said:


> Need your guys opinion on a new muzzle brake for a tikka t3 300 win mag.


Is rifle threaded?


----------



## Bjrink (May 9, 2021)

No, I’m taking it to a local gunsmith to thread. Just wanted to know if there was a preferred brake for a tikka 300


----------



## Jester896 (May 9, 2021)

is the muzzle large enough to thread?  most .30 cal brakes are going to require 5/8 threads.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (May 9, 2021)

In my opinion a .300 win mag needs a brake.
Personal preference I would go with a brake that can be turned on or off.
There are several on the market that operate very similar to the Savage factory brake that came installed on some of their rifles with the "AK" designation in the model number. I love this this feature and find it quite handy and be it on or off it doesn't seem to change point of impact at all. It does however do wonders to mitigate the recoil and adjust direction of muzzle blast and noise level. The ones I'm familiar with are sleeved with a detent ball allowing the ports to be opened or closed with a simple twist of the sleeve. They do have to be kept lubricated before storage.
It looks like "Brockman" and "CP convertible" are a couple that pop up with a quick google search.
Good luck.
P.S. 5/8"x24TPI is pretty much adopted as a widely available standard thread. There are plenty of other  muzzle brakes and thread patterns available so having your barrel threaded to match a quality brake shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## nmurph (May 9, 2021)

Don't ever, ever, ever shoot it without hearing protection and that includes hunting situations. A single shot with a muzzle brake and no hearing protection is a recipe for instant hearing loss.


----------



## Ray357 (May 9, 2021)

Bjrink said:


> No, I’m taking it to a local gunsmith to thread. Just wanted to know if there was a preferred brake for a tikka 300


Any gunsmith I would use builds his own brakes.


----------



## Ray357 (May 9, 2021)

nmurph said:


> Don't ever, ever, ever shoot it without hearing protection and that includes hunting situations. A single shot with a muzzle brake and no hearing protection is a recipe for instant hearing loss.


This depends on the brake. Some brakes are no louder at the shooter than the same rifle with no brake.


----------



## nmurph (May 9, 2021)

https://precisionrifleblog.com/2015/08/07/muzzle-brakes-sound-test/


----------



## Jester896 (May 9, 2021)

isn't  .6178 the minimum diameter for 5/8X24 threads? don't you want at the very least .150 of wall thickness remaining after the threading for safety?


----------



## ChidJ (May 9, 2021)

If you're just concerned with recoil mitigation and don't care about QD suppressor mounting capability, I'd recommend the "Heathen"

https://www.insitearms.com/shop/muzzle-brakes/the-heathen-muzzle-brake-11/

I see a lot of guys using the Area 419 Sidewinder these days, as well but I don't have any experience behind it. I just know its spoken highly of


----------



## Jester896 (May 9, 2021)

ChidJ said:


> I see a lot of guys using the Area 419 Sidewinder these days, as well but I don't have any experience behind it. I just know its spoken highly of



most of their stuff is good kit.  I put one of their ARCA rails on the bottom of my Manners stock to get a spigot mount.  Reloading funnels are..NICE!...haven't got anything I want to brake so haven't tried them.


----------



## Para Bellum (May 9, 2021)

I’m not familiar with that Tikkas barrel diameter but my favorite .30 cal brake is my Precision Armament M4 72 Severe Duty.


----------



## Bjrink (May 9, 2021)

Thanks for the info guys. Appreciate it!


----------



## Robust Redhorse (May 11, 2021)

I would not put a muzzle brake on anything short of a .460 Weatherby, and I don't know for sure I would put one on one of them.


I'd rather absorb the recoil than deal with the concussion and ridiculous volume of noise caused by a muzzle brake.



I would absolutely have one on a 50 BMG however!


----------



## C.Killmaster (May 12, 2021)

Robust Redhorse said:


> I would not put a muzzle brake on anything short of a .460 Weatherby, and I don't know for sure I would put one on one of them.
> 
> 
> I'd rather absorb the recoil than deal with the concussion and ridiculous volume of noise caused by a muzzle brake.
> ...



I've gotta agree with this, my Tikka 300 WM is so loud and can't even imagine what adding a brake would do.  If I were to do anything to it I would put a suppressor on it.


----------



## menhadenman (May 12, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> This depends on the brake. Some brakes are no louder at the shooter than the same rifle with no brake.



Not suggesting that hearing loss ain't a problem, but I agree with Ray. I blasted two antelope last fall with my Hawkeye in 6.5CM that has a brake (the FTW comes that way)... can't say I noticed any difference over the 50+ animals I've blasted with rifles without hearing protection. Many of those were smaller cartridges (25-06/35 Rem) so I imagine something with 60+ grains of powder is probably a different animal. I do know that out of anything I've shot, an AR pistol is terrible... put one of those flaming pigs on there and it's better, but still obnoxious.

Good luck on the brake - there are some good online videos with guys testing the recoil reduction. I'd check it out before pulling the trigger. Also agree with the other guy that putting a can on there could be a better option. Liberty here in GA makes a fine entry-level can (Mystic X) that'll work on quite a few calibers.

https://libertycans.net/mystic-x/


----------



## nmurph (May 12, 2021)

It's BRAKE!!


----------



## nmurph (May 12, 2021)

I've spent a couple of hours looking for a any evidence or anecdotal reports that a "quiet" muzzle brake exist. The only thing that even come close is "The Gentry Quiet Muzzle Brake reduces recoil up to 85% while directing noise and gas away from the shooter" claim from their site. They makes no claim to be as quiet as a non-braked gun. Every other discussion I read was that MB were louder and that hearing protection was mandatory and doubling up was a good practice. I'm open to being shown otherwise.


----------



## menhadenman (May 12, 2021)

nmurph said:


> I've spent a couple of hours looking for a any evidence or anecdotal reports that a "quiet" muzzle brake exist. The only thing that even come close is "The Gentry Quiet Muzzle Brake reduces recoil up to 85% while directing noise and gas away from the shooter" claim from their site. They makes no claim to be as quiet as a non-braked gun. Every other discussion I read was that MB were louder and that hearing protection was mandatory and doubling up was a good practice. I'm open to being shown otherwise.



Don't disagree at all... just saying that my Hawkeye isn't noticeably obnoxious over my other rifles. Now that 10.5" bbl 223 is insane on the blast. Maybe my eardrums are already eroded to the point that I can't pick it up, but my personal experience is that having the brake doesn't register as much as the forums tell me it should.


----------



## menhadenman (May 12, 2021)

Good article here with some numbers.

https://precisionrifleblog.com/2015/08/07/muzzle-brakes-sound-test/


----------



## nmurph (May 12, 2021)

I posted that article on the previous page.


----------



## Darkhorse (May 12, 2021)

These comments are based on my personal experience with a muzzle break.
In 1976 I bought a Browning stainless stalker Lefthand in .300 win. mag./with the BOSS as my next elk rifle. I bought it because as a tinkerer I was fascinated by the prospect of adjusting the device to improve the rifles accuracy. At the time no thought whatsoever was given to recoil reduction or loudness.
I'm pretty good at wringing the most out of my guns and loading precise ammunition and the Browning did not disappoint although I was into my second season before I decided on the final adjustments for my chosen bullet.
I was pleasantly surprised at the amount of recoil reduction. I already owned a brakeless 7mm mag. and had shot some hard kickers including .300 magnums and that was the recoil level I expected. But suddenly I was shooting a .300 mag. that was producing relatively no recoil. And that allowed me to shoot this rifle with a high degree of accuracy. This was most likely the most valuable thing about the BOSS for a hunter.
As for the noise, it was definitely louder than a brakeless rifle, but for me it was nothing I couldn't deal with and I never used hearing protection while hunting, wise or not. As long as the shot was taken in open woods or on a field or powerline I never even thought about the loudness. But this would change...
I was hunting in Crawford county and in a deep, dark bottom I had found a crossing with some really big deer tracks laid down going in both directions. Around 8 AM one morning I saw a nice buck coming down the trail and decided to take him. When I shot all this blast was focused by the steep hills on both sides and directed back to me. Causing my ears to immediatly begin ringing along with a sharp, short pain in both ears.
This was a major and unexpected difference than usual. When shot in open woods most of the blast dissipates without causing pain or heavy ringing. The exact opposite happens in tight quarters.
This rifle was my full time hunting rifle for over 10 years so I have a lot of experience with it and the brake. To compensate any time I hunted it in tight quarters I used a set of ear plugs attached to a spring that goes around the neck. If I see a shot developing it's a quick movement to slide both plugs into the ears. Works out real well.
So yeah a muzzle break is louder. But we can't always get everything we want and for me the extra noise is worth it.


----------



## Dub (May 13, 2021)

Bjrink said:


> Need your guys opinion on a new muzzle brake for a tikka t3 300 win mag.




It's 2021.


I mention that because there have been tremendous recent advancements in hearing protection.  Old dogs like me can learn new tricks.

A pile of companies making hearing protection that amplifies low-pressure sound like leaves stirring, animal noises, conversation, etc......while snuffing off high-pressure rifle blasts and such. 

The tech is now available in plugs as well as muffs.  



Now...equipped with such hearing protection in the stand....a muzzlebrake is no longer the menace it once was. 


Those Tikka T3 models are accurate shooting guns.....but tend to run on the lightweight side of things....in the mighty .300 WinMag....my shoulder and shooting form would appreciate a brake. 


Heck, I've got a factory installed brake on a medium-heavy .30'06.   


I used to be one of the guys who was dyed in the wool ANTI-brake.....despised them on hunting rifles.....but the modern ear protection is a game changer....can easily be worn during the hunt.....so....bring on the brake and it's blessed recoil reduction.



That's my current opinion on the matter.    I wish I had a specific model to suggest...but I'm not savvy on the matter.  These other guys will put you on some good gear.


----------



## Bjrink (May 14, 2021)

Thanks Dub, I’m gonna get the gun sighted in without the brake to see how my shoulder holds up. I’m not big on target shooting with my hunting rifles and only purchased the 300 for elk, bear and moose. I’m still young and dumb enough to give it a go. Again, thanks for the feedback and more than likely I’ll have a brake on it very soon!


----------



## Jester896 (May 14, 2021)

get on it and stay behind it...watch the bullet hit the target...you'll stand a better chance of absorbing the recoil with your whole body.


----------



## TL60 (May 18, 2021)

Glad your taking your hearing seriously... and thumbs up to the newer headgear as well, amazing actually.

From the guy with profound hearing loss for the last 20yrs from guns, racecars, rock & roll, and aircraft .... when I forget my hearing aids .. cant even hear a fire alarm.

I say "huh?" so much that folks think I'm doing a Biden speech...


----------



## rugerfan (May 18, 2021)

I particular don't care for the muzzle brakes.  The ones do I have on a couple of rifles are very very loud. No doubt that it reduces felt recoil, but I shot a few times with out hearing protection, and it is left a ringing in my ears.  

When I am target shooting I wear ear muffs. When I a hunting, I like to hear things, and do not feel that I have the time to fumble with ear protection before taking the shot on game.  

As far as recoil, I know everyone is different. Some of things that help you absorb recoil is a properly fitting stock, and a good recoil pad.  

If recoil is an issue I would advise that you use a lesser caliber, or use reduced loads.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime (May 26, 2021)

rugerfan said:


> I particular don't care for the muzzle brakes.  The ones do I have on a couple of rifles are very very loud. No doubt that it reduces felt recoil, but I shot a few times with out hearing protection, and it is left a ringing in my ears.
> 
> When I am target shooting I wear ear muffs. When I a hunting, I like to hear things, and do not feel that I have the time to fumble with ear protection before taking the shot on game.
> 
> ...


I know everybody is different when it comes to how they respond to recoil. I agree with rugerfan and his take on this. Health conditions aside I think a lot of the problem folks have with kick is mostly perceived and therefore anticipated. I have some rifles that are a bit robust but once you understand that they will thump you but not actually hurt you you begin to focus on the shot instead. That is why we don't feel recoil when hunting. The brakes do make a difference but at what cost?


----------



## Para Bellum (May 27, 2021)

Brakes are for shooting.  Not hunting.  When you shoot, you use hearing protection so who cares hownlo


Bobby Bigtime said:


> I know everybody is different when it comes to how they respond to recoil. I agree with rugerfan and his take on this. Health conditions aside I think a lot of the problem folks have with kick is mostly perceived and therefore anticipated. I have some rifles that are a bit robust but once you understand that they will thump you but not actually hurt you you begin to focus on the shot instead. That is why we don't feel recoil when hunting. The brakes do make a difference but at what cost?



Another agree.  Brakes ain’t for hunting.  You don’t feel recoil when hunting because of the adrenaline!  Also, it’s usually only one shot.  Brakes are for shooting. Multiple times.  WITH hearing protection.


----------



## Blackston (May 30, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> Brakes are for shooting.  Not hunting.  When you shoot, you use hearing protection so who cares hownlo
> 
> 
> Another agree.  Brakes ain’t for hunting.  You don’t feel recoil when hunting because of the adrenaline!  Also, it’s usually only one shot.  Brakes are for shooting. Multiple times.  WITH hearing protection.


What about barrel rise ? My 700 in 7 mag jumps pretty good if don’t hold it down ... I’ve been thinking about a brake to eliminate some of that “ rise “


----------



## Para Bellum (May 30, 2021)

Blackston said:


> What about barrel rise ? My 700 in 7 mag jumps pretty good if don’t hold it down ... I’ve been thinking about a brake to eliminate some of that “ rise “



Mine is on a .308 but I have shot it on one of my .300 Winnys and it does a great job reducing barrel rise.  Check them out online.  I love mine.


----------



## Blackston (May 30, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> Mine is on a .308 but I have shot it on one of my .300 Winnys and it does a great job reducing barrel rise.  Check them out online.  I love mine.


I guess I should have clarified.... my rifle is a strictly huntin gun .... I wonder if it’s worth it ?


----------



## furtaker (May 30, 2021)

I'd rather deal with recoil than excessive muzzle blast.


----------



## Para Bellum (May 30, 2021)

Blackston said:


> I guess I should have clarified.... my rifle is a strictly huntin gun .... I wonder if it’s worth it ?



I’d deal with the rise and save my ears brother.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 30, 2021)

Don’t own one, but learning I need to invest in good technology PPE to counter the effects of one on my hearing leaves it a solid no thanks for me. Why buy one device just to have to buy another device to safeguard you from it and pray your technology works.


----------



## rosewood (Jun 1, 2021)

You might actually want to try one of the linear "forward" muzzle brakes.  It directs the blast forward, actually reduces noise to the shooter.  Works great on my 300BLK pistol.  I can't say for sure how much it helps rise, but for sure helps noise.

Rosewood


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Jun 4, 2021)

I was at the range earlier this week with someone shooting a 5.56 AR at the far end of the range pavilion.



It was ridiculous!




I had to wear plugs AND muffs to stand to be in the pavilion with him.


I was shooting a 416 Magnum with a plain 'ole barrel, and it seemed like it had a silencer compared to that AR.



I don't have a clue why someone wants a muzzle brake on a rifle that doesn't even kick in the first place!


----------



## nmurph (Jun 4, 2021)

^^agreed^^ but be aware that directly behind a brakes gun is usually quieter that being to the side.


----------



## Darkhorse (Jun 5, 2021)

I've shot around 3,000 rounds through my 300 Win mag and only in one circumstance did I find the blast uncomfortable. And my gun is a hunting gun.
I found the reduction in recoil to be directly attributed to the field accuracy I achieved with this rifle. I didn't think it would but I was wrong. And I'm no stranger to recoil as I also have a non braked 7mm mag. I've shot extensively and to good effect. My back up turkey gun is a 12 gauge with a 3 1/2 chamber that will really stomp you.
Whatever helps me to concentrate and make the shot, long range or short. Is what I go with.
But I agree on one thing, Why put a brake on a rifle with little to no recoil? I just don't see the benefit.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 5, 2021)

bighonkinjeep said:


> In my opinion a .300 win mag needs a brake.
> Personal preference I would go with a brake that can be turned on or off.
> There are several on the market that operate very similar to the Savage factory brake that came installed on some of their rifles with the "AK" designation in the model number. I love this this feature and find it quite handy and be it on or off it doesn't seem to change point of impact at all. It does however do wonders to mitigate the recoil and adjust direction of muzzle blast and noise level. The ones I'm familiar with are sleeved with a detent ball allowing the ports to be opened or closed with a simple twist of the sleeve. They do have to be kept lubricated before storage.
> It looks like "Brockman" and "CP convertible" are a couple that pop up with a quick google search.
> ...


Been shooting my .300WM for a long, long time without a brake. Never felt the need for one. I'll take a little recoil over that horrific noise any day. My son started shooting mine when he was 12-13 years old, and never had issues. He killed deer and several hogs with it.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jun 5, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Been shooting my .300WM for a long, long time without a brake. Never felt the need for one. I'll take a little recoil over that horrific noise any day. My son started shooting mine when he was 12-13 years old, and never had issues. He killed deer and several hogs with it.



This is what I hunt with too.  Since I was a kid.  The recoil doesn’t bother me a bit.  The recoil on my .458 SOCOM doesn’t bother me.  I’d rather shoot either multiple times before I’d rather shoot my shotgun with slugs.


----------



## Dub (Jun 23, 2021)

Bjrink said:


> Thanks Dub, I’m gonna get the gun sighted in without the brake to see how my shoulder holds up. I’m not big on target shooting with my hunting rifles and only purchased the 300 for elk, bear and moose. I’m still young and dumb enough to give it a go. Again, thanks for the feedback and more than likely I’ll have a brake on it very soon!





Hope the project is going well for you.


I'm going to get one of these in black nitride finish for a target gun:

https://www.area419.com/product/the-hellfire-match-self-timing-muzzle-brake/








Gonna give 'em a week or so to catch up on orders and then give 'em a call.


----------



## Big7 (Jun 23, 2021)

Just an opinion and a question.

To me a 300WM is a little mild for a brake.

Are you just hunting with it? Or do you plan on shooting a lot. LIMB SAVER is your friend.

One time without muffs will do permanently damage your hearing. (as stated above)


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jun 23, 2021)

Love my boss on my browning 300 wsm. Recoil is like a .243. It’s deafening though.


----------



## Bjrink (Jun 23, 2021)

Dub said:


> Hope the project is going well for you.
> 
> 
> I'm going to get one of these in black nitride finish for a target gun:
> ...


- Been super busy with construction work and haven’t had time to shoot. Let me know how that work for you. I’m now concerned more about the effects of the noise rather than the flinch.


----------



## Bjrink (Jun 23, 2021)

Dub said:


> Hope the project is going well for you.
> 
> 
> I'm going to get one of these in black nitride finish for a target gun:
> ...


That thing looks awesome!


----------



## Bjrink (Jun 23, 2021)

Big7 said:


> Just an opinion and a question.
> 
> To me a 300WM is a little mild for a brake.
> 
> ...


Just got the limb saver pad yesterday and not going to pull the trigger on the muzzle brake just yet. I’ve always shot a 7mag and 30.06. Just always wanted the 30 cal magnum. But that muzzle brake looks interesting


----------



## Bjrink (Jun 23, 2021)

Bjrink said:


> Just got the limb saver pad yesterday and not going to pull the trigger on the muzzle brake just yet. I’ve always shot a 7mag and 30.06. Just always wanted the 30 cal magnum. But that muzzle brake looks interesting


Just hunting elk


----------



## Dub (Jun 23, 2021)

Bjrink said:


> - Been super busy with construction work and haven’t had time to shoot. Let me know how that work for you. I’m now concerned more about the effects of the noise rather than the flinch.






Refer back to post #24.

Hearing protection is a must. 


So many hearing options....I"m going to use their muffs for hunting.


----------



## Big7 (Jun 23, 2021)

Bjrink said:


> Just hunting elk


Skip the brake. My 2 cents.

Have you bought the rifle yet?


----------



## Bjrink (Jun 23, 2021)

Big7 said:


> Skip the brake. My 2 cents.
> 
> Have you bought the rifle yet?


Yep, put a Leupold 4x12x50 cds and 5 boxes of ELD 180 grain to shoot. Just haven’t had the time to get some bench time


----------



## Bjrink (Jun 23, 2021)

Bjrink said:


> Yep, put a Leupold 4x12x50 cds and 5 boxes of ELD 180 grain to shoot. Just haven’t had the time to get some bench time


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 23, 2021)

Huh?


----------



## ChidJ (Jun 23, 2021)

@Dub I think you are gonna like that brake. On the Bergera, yeah?


----------



## rosewood (Jun 23, 2021)

Dub said:


> Refer back to post #24.
> 
> Hearing protection is a must.
> 
> ...


Nice!!  She could sell me anything..


----------



## Dub (Jun 23, 2021)

ChidJ said:


> @Dub I think you are gonna like that brake. On the Bergera, yeah?



Yup.   That's the one, sir.   


I cam real close to grabbing a Bergara brake when I bought the gun.....but wanted to hold off a while. Hopefully the Area 419 folks will get caught up soon.     I'm not in a rush...got a pile of other projects underway....but I'm not sure the lead time once they take the order.







Lukikus2 said:


> Huh?




Yep.    Click on her other videos.....she does one where she's playing piano...Star Wars theme.  Demonstrates much talent.


----------



## Dub (Jun 23, 2021)

rosewood said:


> Nice!!  She could sell me anything..




Check out her Star Wars piano video.    Highly talented.


----------



## Bjrink (Jul 3, 2021)

Update*** shot the new tikka 300wm this morning. Shot in 3 round intervals, totaled 15 rounds on the bench. Scope is dialed in and had no issues whatsoever with the amount or kick. My old 7mag kicked harder. Love the gun. Happy 4th guys!!!!


----------



## Jack Flynn (Jul 8, 2021)

That's a 6 pound gun. The muzzle break isn't gonna do much except perforate your eardrums. I've shot that caliber for decades and I wouldn't want anything under 10 pounds, preferably 12-14 pounds.


----------



## LTFDretired (Jul 10, 2021)

I use Limb Saver on my Rem30.06 700SS with Howard Leight hearing muffs.


----------



## Dub (Jul 23, 2021)

Jack Flynn said:


> That's a 6 pound gun. The muzzle break isn't gonna do much except perforate your eardrums. I've shot that caliber for decades and I wouldn't want anything under 10 pounds, preferably 12-14 pounds.



A 14lb rifle for elk hunting?????


----------



## Darkhorse (Jul 24, 2021)

Before I bought my 300 win mag  I knew a couple of guys who had one. Both wore weatherby eyebrows...multiple ones each. Obviously they crawled the stock but any discussion of shooting form was rapidly dismissed.
Being a hands on gearhead type personality when Browning released the BOSS system for tuning the rifle to any load I was immediately interested. The recoil reduction of the brake was secondary to me. So when shopping for a 300 there are limited choices for us lefthanders, Browning being one of them. Plus it was available with the BOSS so why not?
The first shots were an eye opener. I was used to shooting a 7 mag. but this thing kicked like a .243. The BOSS was easy to adjust (for me) and worked liked advertised. My rifle turned in 1/2" groups and under. And the lack of recoil allowed me to concentrate on the shot totally. What more could I ask for?
I guess it's all in what you desire and are used to. For me, I'll take my Browning and the brake any day.


----------

